
Atlas Shrubbed - matt4077
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/11/09/rand-paul-atlas-shrubbed-215810
======
andriesm
Somehow the fact that one person got assualted (as in grievous bodily harm)
over a triviality is never really given much consideration. Should be a pretty
clear and shut case to reason about morally. Completely disproportionate
response by the neighbor.

